
Show HN: Meera – A General Purpose Configurable Virtual Assistant - AmeyKamat
https://github.com/AmeyKamat/MEERA
======
AmeyKamat
MEERA stands for Multifunctional Event-driven Expert in Real-time Assistance.
It is a general purpose bot that can respond to the user based on configured
plugins.

MEERA communicates with the client software (which can be a web app, mobile
app, telegram bot etc.) through a websocket api.

I do not intend to monetize this system. This system is completely open
source.

------
pmontra
Looks promising. Is there a demo somewhere, even only a video on YouTube?

~~~
AmeyKamat
I will create an illustration of how it works though.

~~~
Sid_T
Thanks, looks interesting. Example application or illustration would be
terrific. Did you have a specific application or use case in mind when you
began developing MEERA?

~~~
AmeyKamat
I created demo video for this:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlDJMxemm3M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlDJMxemm3M)

